# المباني الادارية



## نينا (12 مايو 2006)

مرحبا ممكن ان تساعدوني في عرض واجهات للمباني الادارية و الوزارات
وشكرا


----------



## bneebil (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اختى
انا ايضا ابحث عن كيفية تصميم المبانى الادارية , لكن مشروعى يختلف , حيث ان المبنى الادارى فى المشروع متصل بمبنى يحوى دور عرض فى الدورين الارضى والاول, ارجو مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع.


----------



## معماري متواضع (13 مايو 2006)

للاسف كان ودي المساعده
الله يعينكم ويوفقكم


----------



## arc_fares (15 مايو 2006)

في كتاب حلو اطلعت علية قبل فتره هو من سلسلة ARCHITECTS' DATA SHEETS واسمه OFFICE SPACES لــ Crane.Dixon الكتب يتحدث عن الاساسيات و المقاييس وانواع المديول المفضل في المباني الادارية المكتبية والاثات وكل ماله علاقة بالابنيه المكتبيه بطريقة بسيطه مع التوضيح بالرسومات لكل شيىءمع بعض النماذج..............
مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ...


----------



## bneebil (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزييييييلا, وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 مايو 2006)

لعل هذا يكون مقصدك 

اتمني ان استطيع اقدم لكي شيئا 


مبني شركة 







مبني منظمة الصحة العالمية بالقاهرة






مبني شركة 






مبني اداري ومعرض


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 مايو 2006)

مبني شركة استثمار











مبني اعداد القادة بسوهاج


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 مايو 2006)

*[BLINK]لو كان هذا ما تريديه اخبريني وسارسل لك المزيد [/BLINK]​*


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 مايو 2006)

*اريد ان اعرف شئ هام هل هذا ما كان الزميلة نينا تريده ام لا 

اتمني ان تخبرني حتي اتمكن من مساعدتها اكثر ان كان ذلك بامكاني

وشكرا
*


----------



## نينا (26 مايو 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي الكريم لاهتمامك بالموضوع ، و المباني رائعة جدا ، وهل الشركة التوفيقية منفذ ام هي مشاريع الطلاب وشكرا اختك 
نينا​


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (26 مايو 2006)

شركة التوفيقية دي تقريبا كانت مشروع طلبة وبامانة مش متاكد لان المشاريع عندي مجمعها حسب نوعها اداري سكني تجاري ترفيهي .......... يعني كده وكنت حطة للاسف مشاريع منفذة ومشاريع مكاتب جاري تنفيذها وعليهم جيه مشاريع طلبة وكل ده عندي تقريبا بقاله 3-4 سنين فللاسف في حاجات مش فكرها 

علي كلا لو ده الليانتي عاوزاه ممكن نتراسل عبرالاميل وان شاء الله هرفع باقي الاشياء عما قريب


----------



## محمدبكرى (21 يونيو 2006)

واجهات جميلة يا اخ جودى ومشاريع اجمل وياريت لو عندك المزيد من هذه الواجهات ان ترسلها وياريت لو عندك واجهات المونيوم او استانلس 
وشكرا.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 نوفمبر 2006)

لمن يريد مباني ادارية نظرا لان الاعضاء الجدد لم يقوموا بالبحث مسبقا قبل طلبهم


----------



## عبداللرحمن (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على الصور


----------



## عبداللرحمن (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على الصور


----------



## تيسيراحمد (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه الصور وهذه المشاركة الجميلة ووفق الله كل من ساهم وساعد زملائه او من اراد ولم يستطع وفقه الله للنجاح والتوفيق دائما


----------



## sasy0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2007)

صور حلو جدا ميرسى على المجهود الرائع 
وكمان ميرسى اكتر على الكتاب:34:


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الصوررر


----------



## النورين (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو منكم ان ترسلو لي خرائط مباني ادارية مرسومه ببرنامج اوتوكاد


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس اذا ممكن صور التصميم الداخلي


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على الصور


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 نوفمبر 2007)

ملاقتش الكتاب فى مكتبة كليتنا
ياترى الاقية فين؟


----------



## عاصم ألكحلاني (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااا لك كثيرا .......... وأتمني أن تزودنا بصور لمشروع منفذ مع مساقطه .... ولك كل الحب


----------



## boghdady27 (6 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا أخي وننتظر المزيد


----------



## معماري لاحقا (7 يناير 2009)

شئ جميل جدا يا بشمهندس جودي تشكر علي هذا المجهود


----------



## salem1986 (15 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووور كتيررر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## toda (27 نوفمبر 2009)

لوكان المعلومات عن المبانى الادارية ففى سلسة ماجد خلوصى كتاب عن المبانى الادارية حلو وممكن يفيد


----------



## toda (27 نوفمبر 2009)

لو ممكن انا بقى عايزة حاجة اصعب عايزة معلومات عن مبنى التجارة العامى من حيث المساقط وتحليلها


----------



## مارن بشير (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عندي مشروع وهو عبارة عن مبنى إداري ونبي نجمع معلومات عليه وعلى كيفية تصميم المباني الإدارية وكل ما يشملها ولسبب ضيق وقتي في مشاريع اخرى أطلب منك المساعدة في تجميع المعلومات على هذه المباني لو سمحتم مع العلم رح يتم تسليم هذا المشروع الأرعاء القادمة .
وشكرا ليكم


----------



## مارن بشير (7 يناير 2010)

رح يتم تسليم المشروع الأربعاء القادمة


----------



## arwa babiker (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم نرجو منكم المساعده فى ايجاد تصميم لمبنى اداري رئاسه الاسواق الحرة
وارجو الرد بسرعه


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

تسلم يا معلم


----------



## sigare (16 يناير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## عماد حسانين (14 أبريل 2010)

ياريت تياعدوني في البحث عس اسس تصميم المباني الحكومية


----------



## amira adel (25 مايو 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## ميدو وليد (6 يوليو 2010)

gazak allah kol 5er


----------



## مهندس شبوة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ جودي الحسيني ممكن تزودنا بمباني ادارية مع منطقة المبنى وشوي معلومات عن كل مبنى المساحة وعدد الادوار وغيرها من المعلومات


----------



## يحى سيد احمد (16 فبراير 2011)

كيفية تصميم المبانى الادارية يمكنكم الحصول عليها من منتديات تفانين - منتديات طلبة الهندسة المعمارية


----------



## tri (10 فبراير 2012)

اين الصور ؟؟؟؟؟ لا اراها


----------



## احمد حشيش (1 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن ابوحيه (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## radya (1 أغسطس 2013)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حنين ميسره (14 مايو 2019)

مشكور


----------

